# Macijauskas...



## girllovesthegame

Apparently he's having trouble with the offensive plays which is what is keeping him benched. I really wish he would learn them because I would love to see him more involved.


----------



## supermati

I second that


----------



## SianTao

That "he hasn't learned plays yet" talk is the biggest crap you can think of. This guy has higher IQ than anyone else on the roster.
He's in Scott's doghouse that's all.


----------



## Zalgirinis

SianTao said:


> That "he hasn't learned plays yet" talk is the biggest crap you can think of. This guy has higher IQ than anyone else on the roster.
> He's in Scott's doghouse that's all.


Exactly. I really wonder about what plays Scott is talking... I watch NBA game and I rarely see any play ran. Usually in NBA attack ball is passed maximum 3-5 times, how can you set a play with so little passes. The idea is who has the ball - shoots. Macas has played for 3 big Europeans coach so far and has learned many plays in those teams he played, so that is so pathetic reasoning. Maybe you could use such reason for HS rookie, but not for matured euro player and moreover guard and not stiff center (who some really have problems with it).


----------



## mauzer

B. Scott is worst is worst couch in the league. Period. I hope Macas will be traded to other team. "Don't know team plays"-thats bigest crap i've ever heard.


----------



## girllovesthegame

SianTao said:


> That "he hasn't learned plays yet" talk is the biggest crap you can think of. This guy has higher IQ than anyone else on the roster.
> He's in Scott's doghouse that's all.


Well since you know so much, please tell us why he's in the doghouse. What has he done to get there? Curious minds want to know. I don't know or care what the reason is, I just want to see Macas!!!


----------



## mauzer

girllovesthegame said:


> Well since you know so much, please tell us why he's in the doghouse. What has he done to get there? Curious minds want to know. I don't know or care what the reason is, I just want to see Macas!!!



Ask this question " basketball genius" b.scot.


----------



## girllovesthegame

mauzer said:


> Ask this question " basketball genius" b.scot.


Come on mauzer, why is he in the doghouse?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There is the possibility that Macas just isn't that great of a basketball player.


----------



## mauzer

KokoTheMonkey said:


> There is the possibility that Macas just isn't that great of a basketball player.



He just got to wrong team, wrong coach at wrong time.


----------



## girllovesthegame

KokoTheMonkey said:


> There is the possibility that Macas just isn't that great of a basketball player.


You know when I saw Lithuania play Team USA I kept saying I want Sarunas Jacikevicius to play for the Hornets. He was great!! But when I found out the Hornets would be getting Macijauskas, I was happy. I figured if he was most likely a really good player. But I can't tell if I don't see him play.


----------



## girllovesthegame

mauzer said:


> He just got to wrong team, wrong coach at wrong time.


So where do you think he'd be a better fit? You'll probably say anywhere but the Hornets but honestly, where do you think he'd fit?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, I can agree to that, I guess, but Macas isn't competing against All-Stars and studs here like he probably would be elsewhere.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Hornets run an "offense" not necessarily "plays." Learning a new offense and its subtilties can take a while. Macas is a good player but you CANNOT expect him to go from being a good player overseas to a regular player in the NBA. He's just going to take some time. Any thoughts that Macas was going to play big minutes from day one were dellusionary...


----------



## Chef

He is probably in the doghouse just cause he doesn't play defense. Scott benched JR Smith last year for the same reason... That happens when you play for a defensive minded coach, who prefers a defensive scrub than a talented offensive player...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Anyone know why he signed with the Hornets? I always thought international FAs would sign with an elite team like the Pacers or the Spurs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

WTChan said:


> Anyone know why he signed with the Hornets? I always thought international FAs would sign with an elite team like the Pacers or the Spurs.


Oops, guess you thought wrong. Or maybe he's a player that thinks he can help turn a team into an elite team? Maybe instead of being like some players that only wants to play for "a winning team", he wants to help a team turnaround. Maybe?


----------



## arenas809

girllovesthegame said:


> Oops, guess you thought wrong. Or maybe he's a player that thinks he can help turn a team into an elite team? Maybe instead of being like some players that only wants to play for "a winning team", he wants to help a team turnaround. Maybe?


He made a valid point so your smart *** answer wasn't warranted.

Macas hasn't seen the floor in over a week, so right now he's not helping anyone from the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame

arenas809 said:


> He made a valid point so your smart *** answer wasn't warranted.
> 
> Macas hasn't seen the floor in over a week, so right now he's not helping anyone from the bench.


My answer wasn't smart ***. Was the valid point..."why did he sign with the Hornets?" meaning why would he or anyone want to sign with the Hornets? or that most international players sign with "elite" teams? It's about time that other teams get some int players. Indiana got Sarunas and the Hornets got Arvydas. And when he signed no one thought he'd be on the bench this long. And to WTChan, if you thought my answer was smart ***, I apologize to you.


----------



## Kicito

He probably thought the Hornets were his best chance to have playing time. Guess he was wrong.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Kicito said:


> He probably thought the Hornets were his best chance to have playing time. Guess he was wrong.


That may be it. When I heard the Hornets had gotten Macijauskas, I thought for sure he'd have lots of playing time too. After watching the Olympics I was hoping they'd get Sarunas because he was really good. I don't know if he's been that good in the NBA yet though. But it's still early for Macijauskas. Last year J.R. didn't get much playing time until the 2nd half of the season when Wesley was traded.


----------



## Kastas

His agent is looking for another team already.


----------



## pliumbum

Kastas said:


> His agent is looking for another team already.


i'm praying that you were right.


----------



## italianBBlover

The situation of Macas is really a shame ... 

One of the most crazy shooters of the world playing just 2 minutes in a team like the Hornets ...

I hope he's going to change team


----------



## Geaux Tigers

italianBBlover said:


> The situation of Macas is really a shame ...
> 
> One of the most crazy shooters of the world playing just 2 minutes in a team like the Hornets ...
> 
> I hope he's going to change team


Well whoever he was in Europe apparently isn't measuring up "in a team like the Hornets." The game is played on two sides of the ball. In the minutes that I have watched Macas play he is a defensive liability. Why put out a player that can only play during 50% of the game and can only do one thing. Hell we got JR Smith for that and he can drive and dunk.

Macas needs more time even on a "team like the Hornets" it is the NBA. I think all to often people forget it isn't necessarily the team your playing _on_ but the teams your playing _against_ as well.


----------



## mauzer

Jsimo12 said:


> Well whoever he was in Europe apparently isn't measuring up "in a team like the Hornets." The game is played on two sides of the ball. In the minutes that I have watched Macas play he is a defensive liability. Why put out a player that can only play during 50% of the game and can only do one thing. Hell we got JR Smith for that and he can drive and dunk.
> 
> Macas needs more time even on a "team like the Hornets" it is the NBA. I think all to often people forget it isn't necessarily the team your playing _on_ but the teams your playing _against_ as well.


That is BS. Hornets is worst organization in the league with streatball style basketball and worst coach in the history. macas has to be traded. I am sure even Nowitzki , Peja or Ginobili would sit on the bench if they got to that hole called 'hornets". :dead:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

mauzer said:


> That is BS. Hornets is worst organization in the league with streatball style basketball and worst coach in the history. macas has to be traded. I am sure even Nowitzki , Peja or Ginobili would sit on the bench if they got to that hole called 'hornets". :dead:


Shows how little you know of NBA ball right there...The Hornets are defenitly not the worst organization in the leauge.

Face it, your hero is nothing more than a example of the weak transistion of Europe's game into the NBA, with exceptions. Nowitzki, Peja, and Ginobili can all do other things on the floor. They are lightyears ahead of Macas.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jsimo12 said:


> Shows how little you know of NBA ball right there...The Hornets are defenitly not the worst organization in the leauge.
> 
> Face it, your hero is nothing more than a example of the weak transistion of Europe's game into the NBA, with exceptions. Nowitzki, Peja, and Ginobili can all do other things on the floor. They are lightyears ahead of Macas.


I agree Jsimo12. :clap: As if basketball is only about "shooting". Maybe it is in the Euro league but not in the NBA. This guy has some kind of beef with the Hornets.


----------



## supermati

Oh, please, face it at least for now, he is not a good defender.
He's still learning the NBA pace and play, so after all his learning he'll contribute in no time, he may even be the 6th man.

Just stop this degradating Maccas discussion, he is a GREAT player


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> Oh, please, face it at least for now, he is not a good defender.
> He's still learning the NBA pace and play, so after all his learning he'll contribute in no time, he may even be the 6th man.
> 
> Just stop this degradating Maccas discussion, he is a GREAT player


Hey he may be a great player, and because he is on the Hornets I hope he shows it sometime soon. So far, on the Hornets, I've seen more of him than anyone and he just isnt there yet. He simply isnt a NBA defender. He basically is a shooter but people are playing him tight and he cant get his shot off. He is also getting garbage minutes and looks jittery out there. 

I really hope he develops but I just dont like how people think that a change in team is all he needs. He needs a change in game...


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I love how all of these people from overseas think that anyone who plays international ball can be an NBA star. The international game is lightyears away from the NBA. In the NBA, the officials do not call a foul every time you flop to the floor (one of Mache's strengths). It is physical. Also, the 3 point line is farther and that is killing Mache. The one thing he was known for was his shooting, but he has struggled with the 3 point line distance and the defenses in the NBA. With his size, his release is not quick enough for the faster defenses in the NBA. His defense is non-existent. If you have watched him play in the NBA (which I assume most that are complaining have not), he gets completely lost on defense and leaves his man too much. He needs time to develop. Anyone who expected him to come over here and step into a starting role was fooling themselves. Go back and look at what Ginobli and Dirk did in their first year (and remember that both were drafted players whereas Mache was not).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

People are ragging on the Hornets this year but don't realize this is a pretty solid team. 

I just don't see what the Macas lovers don't understand. There's about 5 or 6 guys ahead of him on the depth chart, and I don't think it's because of a conspiracy theory. Just consider the possibility he isn't all that great. I'm a Spurs fan, so I've considered that for Oberto. Oberto is facing much more positional competition than Macas is, but even so he's not looking that good. Being the best "shooters in Europe" or "one of the best Centers in Europe" obviously doesn't automatically mean that you'll make it into the NBA with ease.


----------



## mauzer

NOLA.com - Shooting guard Arvydas Macijauskas could be on the trading block, though he hasn't played enough to draw much interest. Still, the Phoenix Suns are said to be interested. 

Macijauskas is taking the safe approach, not demanding anything and waiting patiently for a chance to play. He said last week he doesn't think about any trade scenarios. 

"I'm just trying to get better, and I want to help my teammates get better in practice," Macijauskas said. "It's my job. . . . I'm a professional."


Hopefully he leaves this streatball possey with ******* coach ASAP.


----------



## Tooeasy

mauzer said:


> Hopefully he leaves this streatball possey with ******* coach ASAP.


:laugh:
your a goof.


----------



## chapi

he wasn't even a good defender in euro league. how is he going to defend in the nba. he's only asset is his shooting. but he needs his whole team to play for him and why should they change their whole gameplan for him?? he's not reggie miller or rip hamilton.


----------



## girllovesthegame

chapi said:


> he wasn't even a good defender in euro league. how is he going to defend in the nba. he's only asset is his shooting. but he needs his whole team to play for him and why should they change their whole gameplan for him?? he's not reggie miller or rip hamilton.



mauzer clearly has issues with the Hornets and with Byron Scott. I don't really think his issue is with Macas not playing. Not quite sure what it is and don't really care much but I was at the game on Friday night and while I watched Macijauskas at shootaround before the game, he drained just about every ball he put up but I agree, he has to know more about NBA ball than "shooting". Heck, I was even hoping Scott would put him in to spot him open for a few 3's the way the Suns were spotting up House but I know that there is more to the game than just shooting. Maybe mauzer should just watch Euro b-ball.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I don't see what Macijauskas is other than a pure shooter who can't create his own shot in the NBA. Plenty of those to go around.


----------



## crow

HORNETSFAN said:


> He needs time to develop. Anyone who expected him to come over here and step into a starting role was fooling themselves. Go back and look at what Ginobli and Dirk did in their first year (and remember that both were drafted players whereas Mache was not).


Please remind me what did Ginobli and Dirk do in their first year?


----------



## Zalgirinis

Dont want another bashing of European player, but this...



Byron Scott said:


> "He was sick as a dog," Scott said. "I don't want him around the guys the way he looks right now."


First of all Scott doesnt play one of best European players at all. Later he adds insult saying that Macijauskas doesnt know the plays (how could that happen if they play isolation all the time, while in Europe its every attack set on plays and obviously player from Europe learns plays in a day or two). Later on Scott says that Macas is the best looking guy in practices, but he still doesnt give any minute to him. And now he calls Macas a dog. Dont know how it is in USA, but here calling man a dog is a clear insult... Scott is the most hated NBA related guy in Lithuania right now (some even want to kill him ) and I think he deserves it (to be most hated guy, not the killed one).


----------



## girllovesthegame

Zalgirinis said:


> Dont want another bashing of European player, but this...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Scott doesnt play one of best European players at all. Later he adds insult saying that Macijauskas doesnt know the plays (how could that happen if they play isolation all the time, while in Europe its every attack set on plays and obviously player from Europe learns plays in a day or two). Later on Scott says that Macas is the best looking guy in practices, but he still doesnt give any minute to him. And now he calls Macas a dog. Dont know how it is in USA, but here calling man a dog is a clear insult... Scott is the most hated NBA related guy in Lithuania right now (some even want to kill him ) and I think he deserves it (to be most hated guy, not the killed one).


Wow, some of you have issues if you consider killing a coach because he doesn't play your favorite player.
In the USA we sometimes use the term "sick as a dog" when someone is really sick. He's not calling him a dog, he's just saying that this is how Macas is feeling. If everyone in Lithuania wants to complain about Scott not playing Macijauskas, write a letter. Write the league a letter. Not sure if it will mean anything however. I mean we would like to see J.R. and Bass playing but we don't rehash a thread everytime we get disgusted that they're not playing.


----------



## crow

girllovesthegame said:


> I mean we would like to see J.R. and Bass playing but we don't rehash a thread everytime we get disgusted that they're not playing.


You don't have only 6 players in the league from your country and you don't have to see how one of the best players from national team and of the the best players in Europe is wasted by some coach..


----------



## girllovesthegame

crow said:


> You don't have only 6 players in the league from your country and you don't have to see how one of the best players from national team and of the the best players *in Europe* is wasted by some coach..



Ok, you just said, in Europe. This is not Europe. Like I said, write a letter to the league. No need to preach to the choir. I understand you want to vent your frustration but there is nothing we can do for you here. Or better yet, write a letter to Macas and ask him why he's not playing. He may know more than you do.

From this point on I'll just ignore all the whining Macijauskas fans.


----------



## crow

Could anybody explain the situation about Macijauskas?
What's the problem? 

If coach Scott doesn't like him why Hornets not let go Macijauskas to other team? Why Hornets pay him big money and let Macijauskas warm the bench every game?
Or is it problem with Macijauskas? Maybe he doesn't want to go to other team? I don't actually believe in this but there has to be something not very good...
Is Macijauskas useless in NBA?


----------



## HKF

The simple answer is that as well as he shoots, he needs to go to a team that hides his weaknesses and lets him shoot no matter what. There are only two teams that can do that. Phoenix and San Antonio.


----------



## crow

Ok, thenk explain somebody Why Hornets pay him big money and let Macijauskas warm the bench every game? Why don't they trade him?


----------



## Tooeasy

probably because the trade deadline has passed, and he's no more than filler in a trade at this point anyway.


----------

